# Aftermarket parts for Bobcat ?



## Mike Fronczak (Nov 28, 2001)

Does anyone know where to find aftermarket parts. I need a muffler Dealer wants like $ 175 for part only. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

Go to this site. www.miamiequip.com. They have used equip. Good luck.


----------

